
Samson and JavaScript - horrido
https://medium.com/p/samson-and-javascript-3ff39a4f836d
======
tantalor
> Just look at the many open source JS libraries out in the wild–how many of
> them use prototype objects well? If they use OOP, it’s usually class-based,
> and it’s pretty ugly, too.

Worth mentioning some that do use prototype objects, such as Closure Library
[https://github.com/google/closure-library](https://github.com/google/closure-
library)

